# Tarayon Tj715x Port Forwarding



## Ninjabob (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, first time asking questions here. I just bought cable internet service through Comcast. They hooked it all up with a Terayon Tj715x modem. The problem is I can't figure out how to get to the router configuration need to port forward. The only screen I can get is just useless(to me) facts about the status of the router. The only IP that gets me to any kind of screen for the router is <http://192.168.100.1/> However it won't let me change jack squat! Any help would be amazing!!!


----------



## TechDan615 (Sep 13, 2008)

The TJ715x isnt a router, it's a modem. It doesn't require ports to be opened or forwarded. All ports are passive in this device and do not need to be changed and cannot be changed. The 192.168.100.1 is only a diagnostic page that the technician requires to make sure that the modem is syncing up with the system. What are you trying to accomplish or resolve? What problems are you initially having that have led you to wanting to forward any ports?


----------



## Ninjabob (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm trying to host games in WC3 but people aren't able to join. I had always heard that you had to open a port on the router. What are the other reasons for the problem? I already put it as an exception on the windows firewall.


----------



## TechDan615 (Sep 13, 2008)

The terayon is not your router, your router is whatever is hooked up to the terayon before it gets to your computer(if you have one). Prior to setting up the server again, make sure you are giving out your external IP address. That can be obtained by going to http://www.ipchicken.com :wink:
If you do have a router however, you will need to log in to your router and set up those settings. Your terayon is not the router though. Routers are commonly "Linksys" or "Netgear" or "D-Link". Thanks!


----------



## jjulian (Oct 10, 2008)

TechDan615 said:


> The TJ715x isnt a router, it's a modem. It doesn't require ports to be opened or forwarded. All ports are passive in this device and do not need to be changed and cannot be changed. The 192.168.100.1 is only a diagnostic page that the technician requires to make sure that the modem is syncing up with the system. What are you trying to accomplish or resolve? What problems are you initially having that have led you to wanting to forward any ports?


Now that's not entirely true, is it? Port blocking can occur on these modems, as evidenced by comcast blocking port 25 at the modem.:upset:


----------



## TechDan615 (Sep 13, 2008)

That's the only port we can block. That is a block very specific to its purpose. (d11_m_pcx2200_silverpboosttb25_c01.cm where tb25 is the block on 25.) But that wouldnt affect your ability to host games in WC3. Can the other computers trying to connect ping your IP successfully? Is your Computer's IP address external(71/68/69/76.--.--.--) or Internal(192.168.---.--)? AND on the flip side, if they host, can you connect to theirs?


----------

